# Bugaboo bee - what age until?



## Samemka

I've bought a bee but now I'm worried it won't last overly long....what age did you LO fit in theirs until?

(It's not a bee plus)

Thanks xxx


----------



## huggybear

We lasted until LO was 8 months then the straps wouldnt go round him, so ended up buying a Baby Jogger. I have seen some kids though much older using the Bee, they werent as chunky as my fella so I think its down to the size of the child really. Hope you get loads of use out of yours, its a fab pram. x


----------



## Samemka

Oh bloody hell she's 1 already LOL.....I feel like waking her up now to check :haha: :haha:


----------



## tu123

My pal has a Bee PLus-i dont know the difference-sorry! But LO's head is at the top and looks squashed in it.

But LO is long an heavy for her age (exact 13mths).

Nice light pushchair though-i like the style


----------



## babybel

My daughter is 20 months and a real chunk and still fits in ours fine! Hood when closed is going to be on head soon but when open still has lots of room.


----------



## Snowball

Ozzie was in his till I got the double at 21 months and he fitted fine :)


----------



## Samemka

Thanks everyone il try her in it tomorrow & report back!!!!


----------



## lepaskilf

We still use ours and Tom is 2yrs & 2mnths old. He fits in it fine, but we don't use the shoulder straps anymore. The hood is a bit narrow too so he doesn't like it up when he's awake but is fine when he's asleep!


----------



## Samemka

Maybe it's because she had her winter stuff on and hat etc but oh my god, I just can't believe how small it is! I'm already in the process of trying to find a bee plus then I'll sell this one - I'd say Katie was average sized, she's 12 months....but she just looks almost squished?! :( :(


----------



## Mrs RC

Lucas is 18 months and still fits. He's about 25lbs and average height. He even fits in it with his massive winter coat on!


----------



## Samemka

When you say fit, does your lo sit in with their head kinda on the good fabric when it's pushed back? Katie does have a way to go until she reached the top but maybe I'm just not used to seeing that??


----------



## embo216

Sam I had Jack in it till up till about a few months ago. I sold my bee and saved an extra £100 for the bee plus. Its a lot bigger and taller at the back.

I did used to have Lily in the bee sometimes though if she was feeling lazy and shes more of a 5 year old size. She never complained :lol:


----------



## Samemka

Ahh thanks hun. I'm watching two bee plus's on ebay which both end tomorrow so hopefully I'll be able to get one of those, I'll be happier if it's a little bigger at the back then it will last!!


----------

